# Massey 573 axle



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone know what brand of front axle is used in a 4x4 MF 573? If you watch the online auctions, you may know why I’m asking.


----------



## javafarmbatavia (Jan 28, 2016)

Parts book says Carraro 20.14-SD


----------

